
Did Microsoft steal its fonts from the Turkish army? (2012) - antman
http://rodrik.typepad.com/dani_rodriks_weblog/2012/10/did-microsoft-steal-its-fonts-from-the-turkish-army.html
======
logfromblammo
The fabricated evidence in a show trial against Turkish Army officers was
accepted as genuine by the kangaroo court. Forensic analysis by the defense
which found references to the Calibri font, introduced with Windows Vista and
used as the new default font of Office 2007, was ignored by the court. The
circumstances of the case set up a logical dichotomy: either the evidence was
forged in an attempt to frame the defendants, or the Turkish Army had
possession of fonts in 2003 that were supposedly invented by Microsoft in
2004.

So if the answer to the question posed by the headline is "no" (as is
implied), then the Turkish court did not provide fair and impartial justice.
It is a _reductio ad absurdum_ argument against the guilt of the defendants.

------
goodcanadian
This is why, in spite of generally being happy that the recent coup attempt
failed, I am deeply concerned about what happens next. Six thousand arrested
within a day or so of the failed coup? When we don't even really know what
happened, yet? Erdogan and company are using it as an excuse to clean house.
No investigation has been done, and I fear nothing resembling justice will
occur. Turkey, meanwhile, edges closer to a dictatorship.

------
gruez
Terrible and misleading headline.

~~~
peteretep
What would you suggest instead?

~~~
oever
'Evidence' for Turkish 2003 coup plan predates publication of used font.

Font metadata proves 2003 Turkish coup plan evidence was faked.

~~~
gherkin0
That would be a good subtitle:

Did Microsoft steal its fonts from the Turkish army?: Font metadata proves
2003 Turkish coup plan evidence was faked.

